# Centipede mouth parts pics



## mick (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi All,


 Would anyone have a good pic of a Centipede mouth parts..fangs? Thanks
Mick


----------



## eksong (Jul 27, 2004)

I remember Danread posted pics of some mouthparts closeups from a (dead?) supspinipes.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 28, 2004)

I did a decent pic on the Arachnopics.com website of Dr. Evils mouth pressed up against the glass.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi,
I don't think it's a good pic, but here's one  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Stardust (Jul 28, 2004)

yahz..Danread posted a gd one...heh-heh..cool ~


----------



## Melmoth (Jul 28, 2004)

Eric,
        Do you have as an impressive collection of centipedes as you have scorpions? If so love to see some pics.  
                       George


----------



## Ythier (Jul 28, 2004)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Eric,
> Do you have as an impressive collection of centipedes as you have scorpions? If so love to see some pics.
> George


Hi George,
No, I love centipedes but unfortunately it's quite difficult to find.
Since I keep centipedes, I had about 20 species (Alipes grandidieri, S.gigantea, S.h.castaneiceps, S.morsitans, S.subspinipes, S.cingulata, T.mirabilis, and many non-identified species from Tanzania, Colombia, Ecuador, Kenya, Vietnam, Martinique and Cape Verde).
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## danread (Jul 28, 2004)

I haven't got any good pics, this is the best i can do. I am trying to arrange if i can use the electron microscope at work to get some pictures of the mouthparts of the dead subspinipes i have in alcohol. I'll post the pics if i can sort it out.

Cheers,


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice picture.  It totally reminds me of the predator without the mask on.


----------



## mick (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info and pics guys. Danread that is an amazing pic by the way. It would be great if you can access the electron microscope at your work for pics, you cant ask for better that that.

Mick


----------

